# Firing my new hive



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks nice. When you said 'firing' I thought I was going to see a ceramic hive.
Bill


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

FastAndy, here is a picture of the nucs I made earlier last year. I cannot tell you which finish will last longer between the paint and the wax sealed charred wood, but I definitely like the appearance of a natural wood or charred finish. Nice work on your hive, btw. :thumbsup:


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

I especially like the look on those nucs.


----------

